# Micro-mini (complete) options?



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

I don't have the spare parts around to buy a frame and build one, so I may probably be buying a complete. Shooting for a good used deal, but looking at new.

The Googles don't offer very much when you're searching for manufacturers of Micros.

What I've found so far:

Redline Flight Micro
2015 Flight Micro | Redline Bicycles

Redline Proline Micro
2015 PROLINE MICRO | Redline Bicycles

GT Pro Series Micro
Pro Series Micro 18 - BMX - Bikes

Haro Micro Mini
Haro Bikes - Race - Micro Mini

In searching around, I'm seeing mentions of other brands, but I'm not having luck finding the bikes/pages.


----------



## Mark194 (Mar 3, 2012)

Head out to a local track on race night, there is always kids bikes for sale. Thats where I got my son's redline...


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

Yep I've been keeping an eye out there too, thanks!


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

Crupi, starting at $1,680...ah no.
Crupi Parts, Inc.

Free Agent Speedway Micro
Race | Free Agent BMX


----------



## CJH (Apr 21, 2004)

Dave88LX said:


> Shooting for a good used deal, but looking at new.


I took my boys to our local dirt jump park a couple of weeks ago and some kid showed up on what I assume was a Diamondback Micro. Possibly a Mini but I assume Micro because it appeared to be smaller than my son's Superfly 20.

What stood out to me about this bike compared to other Micros and Minis that we see at the DJ park and BMX track is that it had a significantly curved top tube for better stand over height, which my short legged boys would benefit from. Also, it looked to have a BB shell that was either on line or slightly lower than the hubs which suggests a lower BB height overall. You might be looking for the traditional high BB geometry of a BMX race bike but we are not.

I started to look through Bikapedia but so far haven't found the model I saw. I spoke to the kids dad briefly and he said he bought it second hand and that I wasn't the first dad who had noticed the slightly lower than normal BB. If I have some time this week I'll see if I can figure out the year and model and you can add it to your used bike search.


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

Just to let you know the Crupi Micro and Free Agent Micro both have 20" wheels, not 18" like the redline and haro micros. GT have made both 20" and 18" models of micro in the past but looking at the site attached above although they call the bike a micro18 it then specifies size =20" wheel / 16.5" top tube then later down the page list 18" tyres and rims in the specifications - last years model had 18" wheels - pretty sure their website is a little confused and its really 18". So if you are looking second hand make sure you check the wheel size to ensure you get whichever option you are after.

If I was buying new my choice would be the Haro if after 18" and the Free Agent if after 20" (Free agent actually have 2 different models speedway and team). 

My son started out on a Redline Proline micro and now rides a Crupi Micro - both bought second hand. The Redline Proline was a great little bike but the sealed bearings on the Haro make it a better buy imho (and its cheaper). The Crupi Micro is a awsome little bike - very light and top componentry but to buy new it is a very expensive option.


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh and dont forget to allow for the fact that you will almost certainly need to shorten the cranks and change the gearing when setting your budget for a new micro (or any kids bmx race bike). The manufacturers gear all the bikes at about what a pro adult rides and the cranks are set up for the largest possible person who will ride the bike - micros usually come with 130mm cranks.


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

CJH -- I don't know what geometry I am looking for yet, kind of learning this as I go, so I'm not set on anything. Be interesting to hear what model it might have been.

silvascape -- I had _ass_umed micros were 18" but now learning that some are 20". Is 20" more or less desirable, or does it depend on the height of the child?

Ah, I did not see the Free Agent Team before!
Team | Free Agent BMX

I have also heard someone say to buy a Mini, pull everything off and stick it on a Micro frame, and sell off the Mini frame or save for later. What would be the advantage of this?

Good tip about the gearing and cranks, that's where I'm at currently with their street bikes, figuring out that stuff.


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

The 20" micros have a higher standover height and are a lot more bike for the little kids to lug around. The advantage is that you can utilise 20" parts such as wheels and forks and some people find the bigger wheels faster. 

Personally I think its really an extra size. If your child fits a 18" micro the 20" will be too big. Also the 18" to 20" wheel size change may not sound like much but when you see kids riding them and handling them it does make a big difference. A 2" change is a lot when you are only 3 1/2 feet tall. If you have another child to hand down to I would worry about planning to shuffle bits around - you will want the bike complete anyway.


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh and tyres are one of the reasons some people don't like 18"wheels. Lots of options for 20" rims but not may 18" * 1" options and they are more expensive.


----------



## CJH (Apr 21, 2004)

Dave88LX said:


> CJH -- I don't know what geometry I am looking for yet, kind of learning this as I go, so I'm not set on anything. Be interesting to hear what model it might have been.
> 
> I have also heard someone say to buy a Mini, pull everything off and stick it on a Micro frame, and sell off the Mini frame or save for later.


I hope to have some time tonight and figure it out. I'm looking to build a bike specifically for the dirt jump park for me 6 year old. He loves his Superfly 20 but is a bit stretched out for the DJ park.

Speaking of pulling parts off of a Mini, a Redline Proline Mini frame just popped up for sale in my area. Pictures suggest it includes frame, fork, bars, seat post and saddle. Asking price is $50. Is that a good deal?

Geometry is similar to our Trek so I don't really need it right now but both of my boys will eventually grow into it so I don't mind picking it up and sitting on it for a while.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

CJH said:


> I hope to have some time tonight and figure it out. I'm looking to build a bike specifically for the dirt jump park for me 6 year old. He loves his Superfly 20 but is a bit stretched out for the DJ park.
> .


IME, best thing for DJ at that age would be an off-the shelf 16" BMX bike, like a Haro 16", etc. You'd be hard-pressed to put something together that's going to work as well, even if you spend substantially more $$.

https://www.harobikes.com/bmx/bikes/2015-freestyle/downtown-16-2015


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

slapheadmofo said:


> IME, best thing for DJ at that age would be an off-the shelf 16" BMX bike, like a Haro 16", etc. You'd be hard-pressed to put something together that's going to work as well, even if you spend substantially more $$.
> 
> https://www.harobikes.com/bmx/bikes/2015-freestyle/downtown-16-2015


Not listed in specs: freewheel or coaster?
How does Hi-Ten differ from Cromo on that small of a bike weight-wise etc.?
How do the U-brakes work compared to V-brakes?


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Dave88LX said:


> Not listed in specs: freewheel or coaster?
> How does Hi-Ten differ from Cromo on that small of a bike weight-wise etc.?
> How do the U-brakes work compared to V-brakes?


Freewheel. 
I don't know about the weight - I dunno if you can find a 16" full cromo frame to compare. Can't imagine it's much though.
U brakes don't work like V's, but seem to get the job done.

Overall, they're not the bike you'd want to do a bunch of trailriding with, but that's not the intended purpose. As far as jumping, they're where it's at.

Good to see you guys are still ripping it up!


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

This popped up in Cali for $150 + shipping. 20" micro. I think it's an older bike. Don't know how much difference that makes. Be a lot to ship it though. Exploring options.


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

Wow, awesome buy. It doesn't matter how old it is, it looks is great condition. Just take it all apart, grease what needs grease, oil where it needs oil, replace any crunchy bearings, fit cranks and gears to hit child and then watch for big smiles. That will last your girls for years and you will probably be able to sell it for what you bought it for.


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

I skipped that GT.

This popped up this morning (if any of you are on the FB groups, you've probably seen it).

Couldn't pass it up. Supercross Envy v3 Mini. Time to keep an eye out for good deals on the rest of the parts. Guess I"m skipping the "complete"!


----------

